# Tow truck driver refuses to tow a Bernie Sanders car



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Tow truck driver refuses to tow motorist over Bernie bumper sticker | WLOS

A tow truck driver refused to a help a customer stranded on Interstate 26 in Asheville on Monday.
When Kenneth Schupe arrived on the scene in Asheville, he was dismayed to find a "bunch of Bernie Sanders stuff" on and inside the woman's vehicle. He said he told the woman "very politely" that he couldn't tow her because she was "obviously a socialist." He advised her to "call the government" for a tow instead.

The driver gives his side of the story on The Tara Show, radio talk show. Give that fella a cookie! 
Tara's interview with local tow truck driver Ken Shupe 12 minutes long.

The whole hour, if you want it. 
The Tara Show - 5-5-2016 - Hour 2

WORD 106.3 - The Upstate's Talk Station


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

The thing I took away from the story about this incident from another source, is that it is COMPLETELY legal for the tow driver to refuse service for political reasons. The lady can't sue for discrimination. AWESOME!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The tow truck driver was a dick (or jerk if that word was censored). Legally he may have a right to refuse service to her but as a human being he should have helped her out and towed her. Just because she is misguided and maybe a little ignorant doesn't mean he shouldn't help his fellow man in a time of need. In the end WE are Americans and WE are better than that.

On another note, I saw the story on the local news and, of course, they showed a shot of her handicap plaque in the window to garner sympathy for her. Being fat is NOT a handicap! It's poor choices and habits (in most cases).


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Did you read the part where he keeps getting stiffed by libtards for the bills?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Jj


Sasquatch said:


> The tow truck driver was a dick (or jerk if that word was censored). Legally he may have a right to refuse service to her but as a human being he should have helped her out and towed her. Just because she is misguided and maybe a little ignorant doesn't mean he shouldn't help his fellow man in a time of need. In the end WE are Americans and WE are better than that.
> 
> On another note, I saw the story on the local news and, of course, they showed a shot of her handicap plaque in the window to garner sympathy for her. Being fat is NOT a handicap! It's poor choices and habits (in most cases).


Is he supposed to do it for free, and at his liability, when it is his business? That sounds like socialism! He has felt the bern from these entitled twits before.


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

Boss Dog said:


> Did you read the part where he keeps getting stiffed by libtards for the bills?


Yeah. I live in the upstate and listen to Tara everyday. Along with every other show on that station. Except Vince sometimes. I don't always agree with anyone, but tend to disagree with Vince more than normal. 
About the interview Tara did with Shupe, I listened to it and there wasa lot more to the story than was reported anywhere else. 
I know the guy could've towed that girl for free, but why would he? Knowing she had the car running, the air conditioner blowing, and people who could come help? And after being stiffed several times by Bernie supporters? He knew somebody was sitting there on side of the road to make sure she was safe. 
I say "good for you" Mr Shupe.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

People have to learn there are consequences for the choices they make. Being a flat out dumb--- doesn't mean the next guy has to come to your rescue.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> Jj
> Is he supposed to do it for free, and at his liability, when it is his business? That sounds like socialism! He has felt the bern from these entitled twits before.


Maybe I missed in the story where she wanted the tow for free? If she wanted it for free then I understand him turning her down. If he did it just because she supports Sanders then yeah the guys a douche.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

I just heard a different version of this story on the radio. It sounded more like the story some of you heard. It painted a very negative picture of the tow truck owner. 
However, I first heard the story yesterday and listened to an interview on radio with the tow owner. I think he maybe couldn't just been nice and towed the girl Free, but I got the impression from him that he is fed up and decided to take a stand and finally say"no more"


----------

